# Broken Aeropress S-filter



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

My 2 1/2 year old S-filter is no more, it has ceased to be....









The edge has come away from the metal ring.







This was resolved with a 2nd generation s-filter which sandwiched the mesh between 2 metal rings.

Got in touch with Kaffeologie, and a replacement is in the post. Good old lifetime warranties.







Doubly impressive for a £10 kickstarter.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

excellent aftersales service


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Well that was impressively fast.

Replacement has arrived. All the way from Seattle in under a week. Something worked well here for a change.









Not had a chance to use it yet, but first impressions is higher build quality. mesh seems a little finer too. Ring on both sides so the mesh is sandwiched between them so it can't peel back like my original one. Will have a play later on.


----------

